# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Беспредел со стороны начальства

## Рамоновна

*Юлия и Виталий*, считаю эту тему *некорректной*. Хотите пожаловаться- БЕСЕДКА в вашем распоряжении. 

На начальство жалуются многие из нас, но создавать для этого ЦЕЛУЮ ТЕМУ...... Она заведомо будет наполнена *одним негативом* со стороны всех желающих "помыть кости". 

Тема будет закрыта, ваше сообщение перенесено в БЕСЕДКУ.

----------

